# GIAC/VF/Regal Redline TIME ATTACK MK5



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

Regal Autosport and Tony Gilham - the *Official Volkswagen 2007 Cup Series* winners flew to LA Nov 10th to drive the GIAC/VF RSR+ in The Redline Time Attack competition. Below is press release from Regal.
Chris here at Regal Autosport in the UK has just got back from Laguna Seca having spent the weekend out there with the GIAC/VF Engineering "RSR+" 515bhp Mk5 Golf Gti competing in the "Redline Time attack" in the very capable hands of our 'not so tame' racing driver, 2007 VW cup champion, Tony Gilham.








This car was originally the RSR car that a couple of members of the Regal Team went out and drove at Waterfest over the summer, with the same turbo kit on it as the our own UK Golf 5 RSS 350bhp car, only this has up-rated internals. The car has since changed owners and has been bought by GIAC. Between them they have completely revamped the Golf using their pool of resources and that has resulted in the 515bhp car that was used at Laguna.








The car was entered in the FWD road legal class of the competition. Not only did the RSR+ win the FWD street class, it proved itself against the cars in the significantly less restricted classes with the Golf’s full interior, two-way adjustable suspension and full road tyres. Tony dominated the FWD street class with a first place time of 1:44.737. Tony's lap time was over six seconds faster than that of the winner of the FWD modified class, which had much much more relaxed regs.
The car was fully built in the engine side of things, Tony got fully involved requesting that we bring over a set of AST shocks as fitted to our Racecar, specific material pads, harnesses etc!
Here's some pics of the car and the awesome Laguna Venue!


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: GIAC/VF/Regal Redline TIME ATTACK MK5 ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FSIGTI (Oct 9, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: GIAC/VF/Regal Redline TIME ATTACK MK5 (goin2fast)*

Congrats guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
we were hoping to go watch the one at Road Atlanta or take the A3 if it was done but then we just forgot about the weekend altogether.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: GIAC/VF/Regal Redline TIME ATTACK MK5 (goin2fast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goin2fast* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2...can I get a ride


----------



## top fuel (Nov 4, 2004)

Good stuff Nik








Cheers to Brian and Eugene for a couple of those photos of the car on track too.
Paul @ Regal.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (top fuel)*

What upgrades were made to the Suspension? Although your car is setup for the track and probably not very suitable for someone like me, can you comment on the suspension components you used? Any plans to change the setup?


----------



## BUK8TEE (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (Arin)*

GIAC got my *MOJO* back baby, VF oh behave!!!!

Good $hit!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: GIAC/VF/Regal Redline TIME ATTACK MK5 ([email protected]ring)*

Here's a few more pictures.


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

can we get some info on those fender flares as I really need them.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (goin2fast)*

Its about time _another_ GIAC powered GTI won a Redline Time Attack Street Class *and* beat the modified times








*GIAC Powered 2.0TFSI Summit Point Time Attack Winner from '06  *


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:39 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Awesome, guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
And that is the BIGGEST bottle of Dasani water I've ever seen, hahah


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_
And that is the BIGGEST bottle of Dasani water I've ever seen, hahah

Parallax...its on the ledge higher up and closer ot the camera than the person on the ground. ;-)


----------



## chungsterUK (Aug 5, 2007)

Looks like the boys at Regal Autosport bought with them a set of AST (Advanced Suspension Technology) coilover kit.
info here http://www.ast-suspension.com


----------



## top fuel (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_What upgrades were made to the Suspension? Although your car is setup for the track and probably not very suitable for someone like me, can you comment on the suspension components you used? Any plans to change the setup? 

The setup was a 2 way adjustable version of the Three ways fitted to our 2007 VW Cup GTi. 
The rear shock is a full coilover unit as opposed to the shock, spring and adjustable perch featured on most kits.
the springs and shock on the RSR+ was a full race setup commissioned by Regal and Tony specific for the car, but they are available with dampers and springs geared towards road use.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (top fuel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *top fuel* »_
The setup was a 2 way adjustable version of the Three ways fitted to our 2007 VW Cup GTi. 
The rear shock is a full coilover unit as opposed to the shock, spring and adjustable perch featured on most kits.
the springs and shock on the RSR+ was a full race setup commissioned by Regal and Tony specific for the car, but they are available with dampers and springs geared towards road use. 

That is correct and VF is going to be US distributor.


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

can you shed some light on the harness that was used in the car.
Thanks


----------



## top fuel (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That is correct and VF is going to be US distributor.









I wanted that info to come from yourself. wasn't sure if it was 100%.
The harnesses are TRS items borrowed from our UK cup car. They're 6 point from memory, 3" straps. 
I was speaking to Chris and he said a lot of the US track cars would require shorter shoulder straps as you tend to have a mount for them just behind the seats, where we tend to have the belts going to the brace between the struts or part of the cage furtehr forward.


_Modified by top fuel at 11:18 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome Guys that's one hell of a toy


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Parallax...its on the ledge higher up and closer ot the camera than the person on the ground. ;-)

Deff played me








Nice job with the car VF/GIAC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Deff give us some info on those fender flares.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

Well done gentlemen. Next time I'm in CA I want a test drive Nik


----------



## Dan GSR (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

shouldn't you race in mod class?
since you had a pro racer and feder flares. both which are illegal in street class


_Modified by Dan GSR at 12:12 AM 11-22-2007_


----------



## top fuel (Nov 4, 2004)

I spoke to Tony today and he wanted to make a few things clear. this went into the street class because it adhered to all the rules fort he class!
It does have flaired arches, but this was for styling. The RSR has had them since just after Nik took the car to waterfest. You can see the previous Eurotuner shoot-out it had them too.
The tyres were limited to a specific DOT rating.
Tony is NOT a professional driver. He has never been paid to drive a racecar, he is a seriously fast "gentleman Driver".
Besides, the car comprehensively beat the times of the modified class cars anyway, i'm sure we could have shaved some more time off with track-day tyres!
Please can we get away from this tho, I think it's taking away from the team the awesome performance everyone involved!


----------



## Dan GSR (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (top fuel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *top fuel* »_ it adhered to all the rules for the class!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks for clearing that up
congrats on the win


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (Dan GSR)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif With power and performance at the time attack. I look at the new GTI and still can't get the similarities with the previous gen Civic SI out of my head when it comes to the looks. The both just look so much the same however the GTI doesn't have the gay shifter and has more than 160whp that the k20a3 came with. Like I said the performance on the car are staggering but I hope VW comes out with a better revised look for its next gen GTI.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (top fuel)*



top fuel
Tony is NOT a professional driver. He has never been paid to drive a racecar said:


> 99% of "professional" race car drives have never been paid either.. most pay for their seat time.
> As for the flares, it was teched so if it passed it passed, but it is certainly taking advantage of the flares being there looking the wheels and where they sit.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just to clarify, Tony is not a professional driver as he neither pays or gets paid to drive in events. 
The arches were put on for aethetic reasons - and judging by the dozens of enquiries about them, they were aestheticly pleasing to others too. The wheels did not use spacers and certainly did NOT fill up the arches.
If you wish to dispute either of the above 2 points, feel free to IM me, and I can clarify further.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Tony for some serious driving. You know you are good, when the Subaru drivers in the 4wd class lodged a formal complaint about your 2wd GTI being in the wrong class! (thinking your times were too good for a 2wd and that you were driving an R32).


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The arches were put on for aethetic reasons - and judging by the dozens of enquiries about them, they were aestheticly pleasing to others too. The wheels did not use spacers and certainly did NOT fill up the arches.



I apologize if that was taken at negative but its clear that the wheels are using the increase space by the wheel arches. If you look at how much tire is exposed vs the front bumper and look at pictures of other cars they are much further out.
If they said the arches were legal that is fine, I am not contesting that in the least bit. But its pretty clear just by looking at it that the arches are more then just for aestetics.
Put that exact wheel and tire setup on an otherwise stock car at that ride height and they would rub if the car moved at all.


----------



## FamousEric (Jul 17, 2007)

awesome time!! those re30's look really great on that car! i can't see the pics in the first post but hopefully i get a chance to hop on internet next door in a few to get some unfiltered goodness.


----------



## Getaway Car (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: GIAC/VF/Regal Redline TIME ATTACK MK5 ([email protected])*

Wow, I'm really loving the corkscrew shots! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Halpem (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*EuroTuner GP 2007 Issue has been released*

The latest issue of Eurotuner has been released and has more information on this car. Since the Eurotuner competition the car has received new suspension and different tires. Check it out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: EuroTuner GP 2007 Issue has been released ([email protected])*

Any info on the AST suspension on the car? I have a friend who owns a shop in TX. They use only AST on their BMWs and love it.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: EuroTuner GP 2007 Issue has been released (davebs14)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMadDutchman (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: GIAC/VF/Regal Redline TIME ATTACK MK5 ([email protected])*

What lap times was he pulling off?


----------



## J-GTi (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: GIAC/VF/Regal Redline TIME ATTACK MK5 (TheMadDutchman)*

whats rims and whats the specs that was used?


----------



## r3s1st4nce (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: GIAC/VF/Regal Redline TIME ATTACK MK5 (J-GTi)*

where can i get a set of those flairs for my project?


----------



## CARPARTCONNECTION (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: GIAC/VF/Regal Redline TIME ATTACK MK5 ([email protected])*

Well done!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I apologize if that was taken at negative but its clear that the wheels are using the increase space by the wheel arches. If you look at how much tire is exposed vs the front bumper and look at pictures of other cars they are much further out.
If they said the arches were legal that is fine, I am not contesting that in the least bit. But its pretty clear just by looking at it that the arches are more then just for aestetics.
Put that exact wheel and tire setup on an otherwise stock car at that ride height and they would rub if the car moved at all.


i have those same wheels and tire size also lowered 1.6 in da front they fit but just barelly hit a big enough hole/bump and they will scrub


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

If he is still running the OZ wheels. they look diffrent they may have changed them


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: GIAC/VF/Regal Redline TIME ATTACK MK5 ([email protected])*









You know this comment is probably best suited for the MKV forum, but I can't get past how bad the GIAC car looks! It looks like a bloated Honda. The black fender trim with black wheels isn't working at all and makes the haunches of the car look postpartum. The knock-off GT-3 typography is just plain bad design and exactly what they tell us not to do in design school. It is the single ugliest thing Porsche has ever done on the original as well.
Now, I don't mean to be a troll. The GIAC team has done great things in the tuning realm, but the esthetics of the car make me cringe!
Granted, it is my opinion. You do what makes you feel better.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: GIAC/VF/Regal Redline TIME ATTACK MK5 (Twelvizm)*

To each their own, as you can see there are a ton of others who prefer the aggressive styling of it. 
The badging and fender styling is somewhat of an homage to its Porsche brethren who also have a tendency to wear riveted fender flares as this is a strung out track version of a basic GTI.
































We will continue to do what is functional. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:02 PM 3-18-2008_


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: GIAC/VF/Regal Redline TIME ATTACK MK5 ([email protected])*

I think the car is great. Function = Form. If the color scheme was a little different I am sure it would look better. I would still take one..







That is a standing offer...btw


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: GIAC/VF/Regal Redline TIME ATTACK MK5 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The badging and fender styling is somewhat of an homage to its Porsche brethren who also have a tendency to wear riveted fender flares as this is a strung out track version of a basic GTI.
































]


I'm not knocking the fender flares themselves, they could look great. It's that they are black, along with the wheels and tires. It actually make the car look less of a widebody because it blends with the tires (and tarmac). If they were white, then it would give it a meaner, wider-looking stance, as it does in the Porsche pictures.
White lipped wheels might help pull out the wider look by providing an accent point on the car's corners.
Personally, for me, I would paint the fenders white, and get black wheels with white lips (HRE COMP21). Granted I know those wheels were chosen for lightness.
Although, even how it sits, I would still love to have a photo session with it (and drive it!). Just thought I would offer some constructive criticism. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6CJ (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: GIAC/VF/Regal Redline TIME ATTACK MK5 (Twelvizm)*

I love how it looks! Dont change a thing IMO! It looks bad ass. lol
But I'm bias considering I have a CW GTI with black rims too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: GIAC/VF/Regal Redline TIME ATTACK MK5 (VR6CJ)*

That OK. I'm a little biased too!


----------

